# Adobe Photoshop Elements 12



## bitm2007 (Sep 23, 2013)

Adobe Photoshop Elements 12 has been reviews by PC World

http://www.pcworld.com/article/2049093/photoshop-elements-12-review-mobile-albums-and-content-aware-tools-dominate-new-release.html

They list the pro's and con's as

Pros

Mobile albums and easy photo sharing
Instagram-style effects
Useful new guided edits
Content-Aware Move tool now included
Straighten tool fills transparent edges with Content-Aware Fill
pet-eye correction
intuitive lighting and contrast correction with Auto Smart Tone

Cons

Reset and Undo buttons in Quick Edit mode’s Effects, Textures, or Frames panels can be confusing


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 23, 2013)

Is it 64-bit yet? 

Are Adobe going to the CC model or can you still go into a shop and buy PsE12?


----------



## nebugeater (Sep 23, 2013)

*Instagram-style effects*

Should be a CON and not a PRO


----------



## bitm2007 (Sep 23, 2013)

The spec sheet in the review isn't operational, so there's no way of telling if its 64 bit OS yet. That and 16 Bit editing are the two new feature I would most like to see added.

Fingers crossed.


----------



## paul13walnut5 (Sep 23, 2013)

No reason for them not to support 64bit OS (a decade after the architecture, 5 years after the OS) I can do the basics in 16-bit mode, I don't think they'll release any more features lest they eat into the Pro market.

I have CS5 and PSE9, and most of the time I prefer PSE.


----------



## wsgroves (Sep 23, 2013)

I bought the current elements before subbing for CC and I actually think its a great program. Now granted I dont do crazy stuff with it.


----------

